# Do you prefer AQHA stallion Zippo Pine Bar?



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I've owned a few of his descendants. The ones I owned were appaloosas with heavy quarter horse and thoroughbred influence. They were lovely movers and very attractive mares but their temperaments were wanting. One mare was extremely flighty and hot. I eventually had to sell her because I wanted to show her and she could not handle a show atmosphere. She would have a mental breakdown from over-stimulation. She was great to ride at home and on the trails though. The other mare was extremely aggressive and high maintenance. I could not afford to keep her in constant training so I sold her and she is now winning beginner novice cross country competitions up and down the east coast. These two mares were mother and daughter and they had Zippo Pine Bar more than a few generations back in their pedigree. They were just as much related to War Admiral as they were to Zippo Pine Bar and I'm guessing that their hot, flighty and aggressive temperaments came from the racing thoroughbred side of the family.

My dad's mare is a full niece of Zippo Pine Bar and she is a wonderful show and performance horse. She is extremely versatile and trainable. I rode her hunt seat and jumped her up to 2'6" for a few years and she did well. After that we leased her to a 4H kid who showed her in reining and western riding and won state championships in western riding with her. She was broke to drive, and was shown in dressage before we owned her. She will do upper level movements such as tempi changes. She's a phenomenal obstacle trail, showmanship, and equitation patterns horse. Now my dad is doing barrels and poles with her but he's thinking of giving English a try soon. She's just one of those wonderful jack of all trades horses. She'll do anything for you.

I've met quite a few other Zippo Pine Bar descendents over the years and they usually seem to make decent pleasure horses, though there are always exceptions. I definitely recommend giving this horse a try. Remember that the horse you're looking at has three other grandparents besides Zippo Pine Bar. You never know exactly what traits they'll inherit from each ancestor so it's best to consider each horse on its own, pedigree aside, and decide if that horse will fit your needs. Good luck in your horse search!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks! I'm looking a yearling granddaughter of zpb ans sheems to be a really nice filly based on her YouTube. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My mare has his sire in her pedigree.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Every Zippo horse I trained was a complete psychotic, but that could have been the way they were raised. 
For WP or HUS I think they make nice horses. Very pretty. 
What are you going to do with your filly?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a grandson of ZPB who was from ima big leaguer and out of skips jack. He was such a lovely mover and a lovely boy. One of a kind personality. He had such a pleasant disposition he was one of those horses who you just wanted to hug. Super quiet, everyone loved him. I really think its all about what else is in the blood lines besides ZPB
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd like to do western pleasure and breed in the future. She has the Invester in her too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd like to do western pleasure and breed in the future. She has the Invester in her too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a paint grandson of ZPB and he was a super nice little performance horse, but he had Easy Jet on the other side so that might have had something to do with it LOL. He had those smooth, easy WP gaits when you wanted them but the explosive quick power when you needed it.


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

My guy has Zippo Pine Bar for a grandfather and is the best horse I could ever ask for. He's got a lovely temperament- he's eager to please, loves to work, and can handle anything thrown at him. We do dressage. Despite the fact his father was a paint, he looks exactly like his grandpa and his momma.


----------

